# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  غــطااء مائدة طعاام ....

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليوم جايبه لكم خربشه وعفسه 
من عفساات فرحووو
،، غطاء مائده طعاااام ،،
انشاء الله اشووف انتقادتكم عليها ..
بس هاا لاتفشلوووني  :embarrest:  :toung:  :wink: هههههههه
المووهيييييييم ..



تقبلوووا تحيااااتي ..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

ههههههههههههه
صدق انا ماعندي سالفة :embarrest: 
جاي ركيض  :wacko: 
وشاق الطريق والحكومة  ورايي :help: 
وطنشت لاني شفت هذا العنوان
*غــطااء مائدة طعاام ....* 
قلت اكيد طبخة شهية وعلى الظهر بعد الله يكون بالعون
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مو انا مشكلتي مادخل الا الظهر ومن الجوع اجي مطبخك خيتو  :bleh: 

يلله مو مشكلة انا مافهمت  للحين شنو مغزء هل الصورة بس
مادري احسها احليوة  :kaseh: 
تقبلو مروري :coool:

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههههههه عجبني تعليق اخونا جريح
يسلم والله

وتسلمي خيه فرووحه..
هذي ما احسها غطاء مائده طعام..
ممممم
هذي لو كررتيها في الخلفيه السودا
بكذا حجم وكذا لون .. بتطلع خلفيه رهيبه

تسلم الأنامل
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نور الهدى

هههههه يا ربي هالرجال 

وين ما يروح همه بطنه

ان شاء الله بس ما يزعل جرريح 

نجي الى ام حمزاوي 

قعدت اتامل فيها واغمض وافتح كل مرة اغمض وافتح احسها تتحرك مع عقارب الساعه 

شفتها مثل الشمس 

رحت بعيد عن الي تقصديه ,, ما شفتها مفرش مائدة طعام ,  شفتها كأنها شمس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طلعت وبحلقت واجد

بس ما شفت مفرش

ولا غطاء ولا شي يوحي بالطعام

الا الكلمة المكتوبة

تسلمي تراني اليوم ما فطرت

وشفت هالموضوع جيت ركيض

حسبالي شي بيفتح شهيتي 

ها ها

----------


## فرح

مشكووورين..
جررريح ...اميره ..ام محمد..عفاف 
بجد ممتنه تواااجدكم ويسعدني حظووركم الطيب 
وبجد هذا كان انا مشتركه في منتدى وكان هذا درس عندهم 
فكان هذا تطبيقي عليه  ..هذه هي كل الحكايه  :embarrest:  :toung: هههههه 
يعطيكم العاافيه لاحرمنا هالطله المشرقه

----------


## fatemah

يسلموو خية ع التصميم والى الامام بانتظار الجديد
تحيــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*التصميم رائع جداً جداً* 

*يسلموا*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تسلمي خيتو

----------

